# Does anyone splice sprites?



## Splych (Apr 19, 2009)

The GBAtemp community is huge. So I am wondering if anyone splices or makes FCs of Fire Emblem Sprites/Mugs. I have spliced and have a little experience. I will post some of the mugs I have spliced before...


----------



## Gian (Apr 22, 2009)

Oh ye. I used to do a bunch of those in middle school, ha!
I tried creating my own game with them, lol.






































 - This was supposedly Harken (From Eliwood's game) when he gets older.





 - And this was "old" Karel.





 - And "old" Raven.


----------



## Splych (Apr 24, 2009)

Those are awesome... I was quite surprised that not much people posted... Only one person. And GBAtemp is such a large community... 

I haven't made any new ones. So lazy xD


----------



## Myke (May 1, 2009)

it seems that not many people on here tend to post in the art section forum. maybe cuz it's at the bottom of the list XD. nice work. you guyz.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 1, 2009)

I never really got into it, before I had my own computer I didn't have any photo editing tools but Paint. There are a bunch of guides out there now, and some sort of use for them, like playing FETO:

http://feto.feplanet.net/


where you can use your own face sprites for your characters,


----------



## dobz (May 2, 2009)

Gian said:
			
		

> Oh ye. I used to do a bunch of those in middle school, ha!
> I tried creating my own game with them, lol.
> 
> 
> ...



those are good

i like how you thought adding a cape would somehow make them look old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haven't done any myself


----------



## Splych (May 3, 2009)

You guys should really get into splicing. It is fun and easy to do, for killing time. I will post some mugs after I make some.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 3, 2009)

Honestly, I've been looking into doing it at some point, but all the sites I had bookmarked for it have either died or have changes so much you can't find what you're looking for.


----------

